# Firefly



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is the same Firefly we're talking about but I own Firefly snowboarding jacket and pants. Unfortunately I didn't do enough research about waterproofness so I bought 5 k pants and jacket, though for now I'm satisfied with what I got... they look cool and I still haven't got wet (I got close though) even with sitting on my ass for most of the 3 snowboarding days I've spent last season.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Well i know enough that their 5k waterproof. They seem to be decent for where i am and how im using them.
But getting some new bonfire pants couldn't hurt (near the end of the season I mean).

Edit: went and shreded today, tried something new. And they soaked through pretty much.... i should have gotten the 120$ bonfires.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

firefly is a forzani (sportchek/sportmart) house brand

ripzone trilogy line is the best value


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, il look onto prices...


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm not happy with my pants, jacket is great but 'till my ass start spending more time off the ground I'm constantly worried it will get frozen by the end of the day. :dunno:

I'm sure next time I'll spend more money on the pants (and probably a jacket)


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

heggathestrasni said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not happy with my pants, jacket is great but 'till my ass start spending more time off the ground I'm constantly worried it will get frozen by the end of the day. :dunno:
> 
> I'm sure next time I'll spend more money on the pants (and probably a jacket)


Yea i understand, it doesn't really stop the cold if your sitting for a bit on the snow.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Powder Keg said:


> Yea i understand, it doesn't really stop the cold if your sitting for a bit on the snow.


Now I'm sure it's the same Firefly we're talking about


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

heggathestrasni said:


> Now I'm sure it's the same Firefly we're talking about


Haha must be.


----------

